# Bnr32 midori or do luck g sensor



## Traill69 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi guys my g sensors packed up and I'm looking at getting the midori blue or something similar, just seeing if anyone has one before I pay my life savings in custom charges. Many thanks


----------

